# Turtle Dove



## herbi0001 (May 2, 2007)

hi all:

i am new here , i would like to ask about Turtele dove :

where is the orgianl place .
we hunt turtle dove only in 2 months in april and spetember time of it magration .

but i need your help to find where can i find the orginal place to come

i am from saudi arabia.

thanks


----------

